# iyiliğini versin



## MarX

Hello!
What does *iyiliğini versin *mean?
Thank you!

Salam,


MarX


----------



## aslan

MarX said:


> Hello!
> What does *iyiliğini versin *mean?
> Thank you!
> 
> Salam,
> 
> 
> MarX


 
This idiom is mostly used as "Allah iyiliğini versin"

When somebody surprised or scared  you in an inoffensive way, It is common to use that.


----------



## sound shift

Does it mean "Let him/her see God's goodness"?


----------



## aslan

sound shift said:


> Does it mean "Let him/her see God's goodness"?


 
Actually I don t know the expression you wrote.But these examples may help us to understand exact meaning.

If A friend of you makes something ridiculous which may make you laugh, surprise or scare. It may be used. 
Imagine a man walking on the street, He is deeply thinking of something and A friend of him aproaching him and says "hey how are you doing" with a loud voice.First man suddenly wakes up and after seeing his friend, He may say;

"Allah iyiliğini versin  You scared me


I am sure There will be appear clearer explanations as well. Maybe We had better wait a bit.


----------



## LaLuz

In Turkish, generally we don't use curses if someone really didn't mean to hurt us or so. So as Aslan said (in the message above), when someone suprises/scares us or say something very funny or weird, we say "may god bless you" instead of saying "God damn it!"or "damn you!" etc. 
"Allah iyiliğini versin" exactly means "may god bless you".


----------



## /.:TürK:.\

Some different variations of that;

Allah cezanı vermesin.(May God not punish you)
Allah belanı vermesin.(May God not curse you)
Allah seni bildiği gibi yapsın.(May God let you be as he knows best) [huhh...that's a bit complicated help mee ]
You say these kind of phrases when you are a bit angry....They are not as friendly as ''Allah iyiliğini versin''.
Let me explain what does it mean in last one.
     When you are so angry with someone and if you know talking to him/her won't work, you use that phrase.So it means, i cant help you anyhow, because you won't understand and only God can make you better.


----------

